# Young Signorino - Mmh ha ha ha. Audio e video



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2018)

E' il nuovo "fenomeno" del web, *Young Signorino*, il cui vero nome è Paolo Caputo ed è una new-entry della scena trap, in particolare quella più controversa e demenziale alla stregua della Dark Polo Gang. Per quanto riguarda la sua vita privata, Young Signorino, 19 anni, è già padre di un figlio, è stato ricoverato più volte in una clinica psichiatrica ed *ha rischiato la morte per un'overdose di psicofarmaci*. 

Ha all'attivo vari pezzi, ma quello più famoso è sicuramente "*Mmh ha ha ha*" che vanta più di 10 milioni di visualizzazioni su Youtube. Ad un mese dalla pubblicazione, il brano è stato coverizzato dalla cantante Dolcenera.

Video di "Mmh ha ha ha" al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2018)




----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (26 Maggio 2018)

Chiudere e cancellare il topic. Please.


----------



## Kutuzov (26 Maggio 2018)

Che immondizia musicale dilaga!


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Maggio 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Chiudere e cancellare il topic. Please.


----------



## wildfrank (26 Maggio 2018)

Vomito copiosamente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2018)

Inutile che lo insultate poi mettete il thread .

Questi vanno IGNORATI. 

Concordo con il chiudere e cancellare per sempre .


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2018)

Chiudete per favore. Non merita la nostra visibilità.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Maggio 2018)

La canzone è oscena e lui è osceno, ma se con questa "canzone" è riuscito a fare 11 milioni di visualizzazioni, è un genio assoluto.


----------



## Milanista (27 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> La canzone è oscena e lui è osceno, ma se con questa "canzone" è riuscito a fare 11 milioni di visualizzazioni, è un genio assoluto.



No, ci sono semplicemente 11 milioni di mentecatti in giro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2018)

Quando entra nella casa del GF?


----------



## bmb (27 Maggio 2018)

Lo specchietto della situazione italiana in ogni sfaccettatura.


----------



## Freddy Manson (27 Maggio 2018)

Mamma me quant'è brutto


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> La canzone è oscena e lui è osceno, ma se con questa "canzone" è riuscito a fare 11 milioni di visualizzazioni, è un genio assoluto.


non un genio ..semplicemente noi italiani siamo un popolo superficiali e ignorante..


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Maggio 2018)

C'è di molto peggio, non mi stupisce il tatuato coi capelli anni '90


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Maggio 2018)

Ogni volta che parla, la gente che lo ascolta o che gli sta vicino perde neuroni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Maggio 2018)

Ora come ora detesto più la gente che lo insulta di continuo. Sta moda di mettere alla gogna il fenomeno di baraccone di turno è urtante. Come detto da lollo, basta ignorare e via. Vedi il video, ti fai due risate, magari un commento goliardico e via, invece è pieno di gente che fa video, commenti e altro su sto qua. Gente che schiuma odio ecc.. Non si stancano? Sono più patetici di lui qua


----------



## rot-schwarz (27 Maggio 2018)

come amante di musica elettronica il brano lo vedo molto originale..i tatuaggi meno


----------



## diavolo (27 Maggio 2018)

È comunque più credibile di Yonghong Li.


----------

